# Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

For accuracy *If* you've driven *both* tires post comments here. 
Between these two tires the best handling one is:


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II ([email protected])*

Right on, Eric! Just the poll I needed!
Thanks


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (chilipepperxxx)*

Have all of you guys that are responding used both of these tires?


----------



## TREK'in (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (chilipepperxxx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Have all of you guys that are responding used both of these tires?[HR][/HR]​yes I have used both .. like the Sumitomo better


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (TREK'in)*

I am kinda surprised at the way this poll is going after reading all of the feedback for both tires on The Tire Rack. It seemed like just about everyone liked the Sumitomos. Could you guys please post some of the reasons that you like the Kumhos better? 
Thanks



[Modified by chilipepperxxx, 11:25 AM 11-4-2001]


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (chilipepperxxx)*

My .02 Sumitomo a little quietier aroung the twisties


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II ([email protected])*

I just ordered the Sumitomo's from you, Eric. After reading the feedback again, they just seemed to be what I was looking for. Maybe I'll try the Kumho's next time to compare.


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (chilipepperxxx)*

Haven't used them both, so I didn't vote. BUT, I am really happy with my Kumhos. They're fairly quiet, and WORLDS better than stock tires. A friend of mine has them on his WRX, and they've been through a full season of autocrossing (him and his girlfriend driving the car), and they're still holding up surprisingly well. Excellent grip in the wet too.


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (BrandonC)*

Thanks for that last poll choice. Real mature...


----------



## DaBlackJetta (Nov 7, 2000)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (chilipepperxxx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks for that last poll choice. Real mature...[HR][/HR]​Cleaned up.
Damn kids these days..


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (DaBlackJetta)*

Thanks Mr. Moderator, although I am a 17 year old kid, so I get thrown into that stereotype, too.


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (chilipepperxxx)*

Haven't rode both, but just put on the Kuhmos I got from Eric and they kick a$$in the rain and are a damn good tire all around.
- Jack


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (NeedSLCBad)*

I just bought a set of Kumho's this year as well and I can't believe how quiet they are... I have no back seats in my GTI and I can barely hear the rear tires. I also like them for autocrossing, although they do squeel a lot in the turns.


----------



## tastydub (Aug 13, 2000)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (Blitzkrieg)*

Just got a set of Sumitomos and they are much better than the RE-730's I was running. They are very very quiet.


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (oldkidVR6)*

That's good to hear! I am getting the Sumitomos put on along with my Brocks and H&R cupkit tomorrow! I can't wait to see the difference in handling and appearance!


----------



## dgti (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (chilipepperxxx)*

maybe i shoulnt have been too quick to vote,
i have the sumitomos changed from stock tires and 
for me it was the difference between night and day.
they handle excellent in the wet too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (dgti)*

I just got a call from the place that is putting everything on and they said that my car is done. I am going to pick it up tomorrow so I will get to test out those Sumitomos. By the way, it is raining heavily right now, so the first time I drive with them, it will be in the wet!!


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (chilipepperxxx)*

I have been driving on the Sumitomos for the lst 4 days, and I have to say I am very pleased. They are very quiet, they have good wet traction, and I haven't really been able to test out dry traction because it has been raining constantly since I got them. I would recommend these tires to anyone on a budget looking for a very good tire.


----------



## WhosYourDaddy (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (chilipepperxxx)*

They look awesome!!!


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II ([email protected])*

Added to Tire Tech at top of Forum.


----------



## bobby_t1 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (chilipepperxxx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have been driving on the Sumitomos for the lst 4 days, and I have to say I am very pleased. They are very quiet, they have good wet traction, and I haven't really been able to test out dry traction because it has been raining constantly since I got them. I would recommend these tires to anyone on a budget looking for a very good tire.[HR][/HR]​Chilipepperxxx: I'd love an update on the review of your tires when you get to evaluate them in the dry. I'm going to be buying tires in the month or two and I'm debating between the 712's and the HRZ II's.
How is noisy ar ethe HRZ II's?


----------



## tastydub (Aug 13, 2000)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (bobby_t1)*

Had the Sumi's for about 3K and nothing but good things to say about them. But, just for comparison I'll either try the Kumho's or Toyo's next.


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (bobby_t1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Chilipepperxxx: I'd love an update on the review of your tires when you get to evaluate them in the dry. I'm going to be buying tires in the month or two and I'm debating between the 712's and the HRZ II's.
How is noisy ar ethe HRZ II's?[HR][/HR]​Haven't had too many dry days, but the tires did great in the few that we did have. They stuck waaaaaay better than the stock tires! The noise on these tires is non-existant. They are extremely quiet. I don't think you will be disappointed with them.
Just for comparison, my dad has Toyo T1-S tires on his PT Cruiser, and the HTRZ II's stick almost as good as those from what I have experienced. Of course the Toyos are over twice as much, so of course there is going to be a much better performance with those tires.


----------



## vagvr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (chilipepperxxx)*

Alright, here are my opinions on both tires:
Kumhos:
Trash, worst tire I've ever bought. After they started wearing, which they wore extremely fast(I got about 15,000 miles out of them and I wasn't burning them off that much either) I couldn't even drive above 50 mph in light rain. They gripped good in the dry conditions though
Sumis:
Awesome tires. Worlds better than Kumho. I got my wheels from Rusty at the TireRack(sorry eric) in december of 2000. I bought them with the Kumhos cuz they were out of stock on the Pirelli P7000 SS's and some lady there said that Kumhos were good. Well by June I had steel belts showing on 2 of the tires(yes I rotated them every other oil change) I've had my sumi's since July now and they still perform just as good as they did when I first got them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (vagvr6)*

Why is the Kumho so high on the poll? The poll is supposed to be for people that have driven both, but I bet most people that have voted just used the Kumho. After reading vagvr6's response, I am very glad I got the Sumitomos.


----------



## keycom (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (chilipepperxxx)*

But apparently they are not available in 16" size to fit our cars!


----------



## bobby_t1 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (keycom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]But apparently they are not available in 16" size to fit our cars![HR][/HR]​They do come in 16's for our car.. I just noticed the Kumho and sumitomo's are only W rated in 205/40/17 and 205/45/16's. To get Z-rated tired you need to go wider...


----------



## keycom (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (bobby_t1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They do come in 16's for our car.. I just noticed the Kumho and sumitomo's are only W rated in 205/40/17 and 205/45/16's. To get Z-rated tired you need to go wider...[HR][/HR]​But accepted standard size for my MKIV Jetta is 205/55/16 or 225/50/16.


----------



## tastydub (Aug 13, 2000)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (bobby_t1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
They do come in 16's for our car.. I just noticed the Kumho and sumitomo's are only W rated in 205/40/17 and 205/45/16's. To get Z-rated tired you need to go wider...[HR][/HR]​When you say Sumitomo's are *only W rated* is that suppose to be a bad thing? By the chart below which is from Tirerack, the W rated tire has a higher speed rating than Z-rated. 

Speed Rating - Miles/Hour - Kilometers/Hour - Typical Use 
*Z=149 MPH, 240km/h and over, Sports Cars*
*W=168 MPH, 270km/h, Exotic Sport Cars*


----------



## bobby_t1 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (oldkidVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When you say Sumitomo's are *only W rated* is that suppose to be a bad thing? By the chart below which is from Tirerack, the W rated tire has a higher speed rating than Z-rated. [HR][/HR]​Woops.. my bad. I misread the speed ratings


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (bobby_t1)*

Just finished up my first and last set of Sumitomos. They were ok until I hit about 2k miles on them. Then they became howling monsters with weird oscillations on the steering wheel at different speeds. I guess you get what you pay for with cheap tires. Would love to try a set of Kumhos just to compare..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vagvr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (MRP2001GTi)*

Hmm, was your car properly balanced? I know I haven't had any problems with my tires at all, except my car is not aligned properly so it pulls because of this. My tires are very quiet, can't even hear then over the exhaust/intake. Z rated tires are rated for 149 *+* mph. And if I remember correctly my Kumhos were Z rated, and I think my Sumi's are too. I'll check when I go out to my car on lunch and get back here to comfirm. Just trust me about the Kumho's, don't handle for beans in the rain. I will never trust my life or anybody elses life in a car that I drive with those tires in the rain. I wouldn't even let my worst enemy drive a car with those tires in the rain. I don't know how many times my car started hydroplaning because of those tires, and how many of those times I almost soiled my pants and nice leather seats. If ya want a good tire go with some Yokohoma AVS Sports, I have heard nothing but good for these tires, my brother has used them on his 91 Toyota MR2 turbo for 4 years now and has never had any problems with not having traction while racing or not having traction in the rain.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (vagvr6)*

vagvr6, had the tires checked 3x and the alignment check 1x, concluded it was the tires. I bolted up a set of 18 inch BBS from a friend with Pilots and the car was much quieter and no shaking.


----------



## tastydub (Aug 13, 2000)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (MRP2001GTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just finished up my first and last set of Sumitomos. They were ok until I hit about 2k miles on them. Then they became howling monsters with weird oscillations on the steering wheel at different speeds. I guess you get what you pay for with cheap tires. Would love to try a set of Kumhos just to compare..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​If you think you get what you pay for with cheap tires, why would you want to try the Kumho's, they're cheap. Was your steering wheel oscillating during hard braking or just under normal driving conditons?


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (oldkidVR6)*

I have never had any problem with my Kumhos in the rain (205/55/16). They've actually been excellent tires. I was even able to drive them in the snow before I got my snow tires put on. They didn't leave me stranded (granted, I had to drive slowly) and I was able to stop, go, brake and turn in 2 or 3 inches of wet powder snow.
I'm not sure why vagvr6 had such problems in the rain, but I've never experienced that.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (BrandonC)*

I got Kumho Ecsta Supra and they are awesome good traction in wet and dry they do squeel a little bit if you push them hard but overall I dont hear much very quiet comfortable tire


----------



## bobby_t1 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (danny_16v)*

any more real world results that anyone has to report?


----------



## vagvr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (bobby_t1)*

Alright, so lately I've been hearing a little bit more noise coming from my Sumi's, doesn't really bother me. Still gripping real nicely in dry weather. Car gets a little squirrelly in the rain, but I think it's cuz I need an alignment. I still have yet to hear the tires squeel while taken a real sharp hard turn. These things grip very very well. I know that the Kumhos would squeel with very slight turns around corners. I dunno, maybe I just had a bad set of Kumhos, still not gonna buy them again, not gonna buy Sumi's again either though, probably going to go with some Yoko's or Pirellis


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (vagvr6)*

Yup, still no complaints about my Sumis. Very good grip, and they have never squeeled...ever!


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (chilipepperxxx)*

I just got my new Borbets yesterday, wrapped in Kumho rubber. They're not going on until Spring so I can't comment on quality yet. One thing about the tire that I thought was cool is that they have tread-wear markings to indicate when a tire rotation is necessary. Nice for checking for uneven tire wear.


----------



## Retro (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (vagvr6)*

vagvr6 - You didn't have bad Kumho tires, these things spin all the while on my car. Depending on what Yoko you get, you will find greatly increased traction.


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II (Retro)*

Edit: My brother got on my profile and wrote something stupid.


[Modified by chilipepperxxx, 2:50 PM 3-6-2002]


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Kumho Ecsta Supra 712 VS Sumitomo HTZ II ([email protected])*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=295584


----------

